# Planer for lod siding



## BruceGreen (Nov 1, 2010)

I am looking for a planer for log siding. What kind of planer do I need and what set of knives? I am biulding a small cabin and would like to make log siding (lap type) out of 2X6's or 2X8's. What would you buy? I have found lots of planers online but very little about the knife set i would need. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

BruceGreen said:


> I am looking for a planer for log siding. What kind of planer do I need and what set of knives? I am biulding a small cabin and would like to make log siding (lap type) out of 2X6's or 2X8's. What would you buy? I have found lots of planers online but very little about the knife set i would need. Any help would be appreciated.


 You might try wood miser. I've seen their ads for log cabin siding knives. Can't make any quality comments though.


----------



## boardmaker (Nov 3, 2009)

You'll want to look at woodmaster. Here is a link to a guy who is doing exactly what you are talking about. Check out his forum also.

http://woodmastermods.blogspot.com/

And here is his siding site.

http://www.americanlogs.blogspot.com/

I own a woodmaster planer. So far I love it.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry it is Woodmaster...

http://woodmastertools.com/

A word of caution. If you get on their snail mail list, you will be on it forever.


----------



## boardmaker (Nov 3, 2009)

Lots of youtube videos about woodmaster planers also. 

Other planers that will do what you are talking about:
RBI 
Belsaw
Powermatic 


They all resemble the Woodmaster. Most of those do not offer feed speed control. And for log siding, I think you will want it. That is where the Woodmaster will shine.

Search you local craigslist. You'll probably find one. And like rrich said, get on the mail list.

They are literally always on sale.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is from Woodmaster*

A log siding knife....$$$$$ bill
http://www.woodmastertools.com/s/acces.cfm?CID=10&SID=26


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

$648! Holy bat poop!


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

If you want to save a thousand bucks or more, you can search for an old belsaw planer. I'm pretty sure they sold their patent to woodmaster but at any rate, they are basically the same machine. 

I got one off craigslist for $260. The one advantage you will have with the belsaw version is there is a lot more cast iron so you will have less vibration. Make sure to get a model that still has parts available. Check it out at belsaw.com


Yes, they do have a log cabin siding knife, not sure the cost. The old price list (2004) says $155.95 for 5" reveal, 166.95 for 6". This is price for one knife and two counterweights which is how they sell all their stock profiles.


The woodmaster is definitely an updated version. The main advantage for moulding siding is that it has a seperate, variable speed motor for the feed rollers. It also has more attachments you can check out at their website so they are more versatile than the old belsaw. 

If I sound like an expert, just be aware that I've only had mine for a few months. Most of what I am telling you is not from personal experience, just regurgitating stuff I've found on the internet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Looks like this one I have*

Bought it new, never used 25 yrs ago $300.00, but no motor.
3 Hp Baldor motor was about $225.00. It runs and planes great, has rubber feed rollers. It also has a center slot for molding cutters, butI don't have any. It rattles alot when running drive chains and stuff moving around. I really like mine. :thumbsup: bill
BTW that's a jointing sled ready to go in and a 3/4 HP single stage dust/chip collector sitting on top.


----------



## boardmaker (Nov 3, 2009)

I actually have an old belsaw too. A 910. I love it too. The variable feed on the woodmaster would be invaluable on log siding I would think. 

Ask Justin on his forum. Or email him. I've emailed him, and he will help all he can. Not to promote him too much, but if he's in your area, just have him do it. (If you dont want all the fun new tools.)

BTW, that is a lot of dough to shell out for a 3 knife set. 


Woodnthings- How long does it take to fill the dc bag? I bought the hfdc and built a thien for a 55g clear barrel.


----------

